# Composers famous for one piece - do you know more by them?



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

There are a number of composers who are only known by the general classical listening audience for one piece. From some, it is deservedly the only piece that is known or regularly played by performers today, for others it unfairly casts into a shadow over other equally good (if not perhaps more significant) works by them.

Here I have listed examples that I can think of, as well as whether I have heard any other pieces by these composers. I am interested in whether other people know more & have heard more works by such composers?

Albinoni - Adagio (arr. Giazotto)

Who hasn't heard this, quite honestly. Albinoni provided the basis for this famous melody, which C20th scholar & composer Giazotto elaborated into a piece of music. I don't remember hearing anything else from either composer. I do have something by Albinoni on a Baroque album, but I can't say that it's equally memorable as "his" greatest hit (nothing wrong, of course, if a tune is not memorable though).

Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1

This is definitely one of the most famous works in this genre, but outside of this Bruch is very much a nonentity to most classical listeners. I recently heard his youthful Piano Trio live in concert, as well as the Double Piano Concerto on radio. Both perhaps sounded too Brahmsian for their own good.

Clarke - Trumpet Voluntary

Outside of weddings, is this guy's music (any other pieces) actually played?

Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice

Used in Disney's film Fantasia, this is one of the most famous pieces in the repertoire. It is pretty spectacular, and perhaps eclipses another work I know by him, a ballet called La Peri (which sounds a bit like a combination of the then current Russian & French styles). Very lush. Dukas was an absolute perfectionist, who destroyed much of his music, which is a pity judging from these two fine works.

Leoncavallo - "On with the Motley" (Vesti La Giubba) from I Pagliacci
Mascagni - Mama, quel vino e generoso from Cavarellia Rusticana

These are two of the most famous arias in all opera, but they eclipse all of the other operas these two very similar guys (in terms of style, anyway) wrote. I haven't heard anything else by Mascagni, but I have heard arias from Leoncavallo's La Boheme (apparently Leoncavallo gave Puccini the idea to write his own opera based on that story)

Litolff - Scherzo from Concerto Symphonique No. 4

It's been years since I heard this virtuosic piece on radio, but I have heard absolutely none of this guy's other music.

Orff - Carmina Burana

I have seen this live & it was pretty repetitive but spectacular nonetheless. I have read about some of his other cantatas and operas, but never heard any of them.

Reznicek - Donna Diana overture

This guy is very obscure, apart from this famous piece.

Rodrigo - Concerto de Aranjuez

One of the most famous concertos of the C20th, not least for being popularised by the likes of Miles Davis. I haven't heard anything else by him, have you?

Sinding - The Rustle of Spring

This is a very pretty, picture postcard or chocolate box piece. I wonder who has heard anything else by this guy, because I don't remember doing so.

Villa - Lobos - Bachianas Brasilieras No. 5 for soprano & 8 cellos

This is the one composer on the list whose other works I know the most about & I think they are quite good. He not only put Brazil, but the whole of South America on the musical map. He was a prolific composer in all genres, but not many people known him outside of this greatest hit. A pity, for he wrote some great music - apart from the other 8 Bachianas, the 12 or so Choros are excellent as well...

Warlock - Capriol Suite for strings

I love this piece, very bouncy & energetic, but haven't heard anything else by Warlock.

Widor - Toccata from Organ Symphony No. 5

This is a very popular organ work, which has been used in many weddings. But I do have more of this guy's works, and I think that he was a very fine composer (he wrote 10 organ symphonies in total). Another famous piece is his Marche Pontificale from the first symphony.


----------



## drth15 (Dec 12, 2007)

*1 Work Masters*

Ponchielli: La Giocanda is an amzing work. Have never heard his wind quartet. Suspect most people haven't.

Pfiztner: Palestrina. Another intriguing work. Also have his almost-never-heard cantata, 'Of The German Soul.'


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Andre said:


> Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
> 
> This is definitely one of the most famous works in this genre, but outside of this Bruch is very much a nonentity to most classical listeners. I recently heard his youthful Piano Trio live in concert, as well as the Double Piano Concerto on radio. Both perhaps sounded too Brahmsian for their own good.


Bruch's _Kol Nidrei_ for cello an orchestra is quite famous, and an outstanding piece of music. If you haven't had the chance to listen to it, I highly recommend. Outside of this and what you mentioned, haven't heard much Bruch.



> Rodrigo - Concerto de Aranjuez
> 
> One of the most famous concertos of the C20th, not least for being popularised by the likes of Miles Davis. I haven't heard anything else by him, have you?


His _Cello Sonata_, (for some reason I'm thinking in A Minor, but I'm probably wrong) is a good piece of music. But haven't heard much else.



> Warlock - Capriol Suite for strings
> 
> I love this piece, very bouncy & energetic, but haven't heard anything else by Warlock.


Most probably due to the fact his real name was actually Philip Arnold Heseltine. Although, come to think of it, he used Warlock for his compositions so I have no idea what point I was trying to make. His compositions are mainly solo voice + piano work.

The obvious one is Pachalbel - I actually haven't heard anything other than Canon, although I have heard he wrote a Gigue sometime in his life.

Samuel Barber is, all too unfortunately, known best for his _Adagio for Strings_. I actually have never heard anything else by him, but would love recommendations.

There's plenty more out there, but I can't think of any more.
-PPP


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Andre said:


> Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1


I have his Symphony No. 3 in my collection, but can't say I remember it. I haven't even heard the violin concerto, but then I don't generally like the violin as a solo instrument.



Andre said:


> Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice


_La Peri_ (as you indicate) has that great memorable fanfare that I'd bet a lot of people have heard in documentaries and might recognize without knowing who wrote it. Bizet, whom I somehow confuse with Dukas, similarly has _L'Arlesienne_ with a well known documentary-type theme, though he is mostly known for _Carmen_.



Andre said:


> Rodrigo - Concerto de Aranjuez
> One of the most famous concertos of the C20th, not least for being popularised by the likes of Miles Davis. I haven't heard anything else by him, have you?


Oh yes! There are several equally good Rodrigo works. _ Concierto para una fiesta_, _Fantasia para un gentilehombre_, and _Music para un jardin_ among others. He is very popular here in the US - well, Tennessee anyway.

For Albinoni, Orff, and Villa-Lobos, I agree completely.

The rest I'm not sure I even know. 

One might add Holst to the list for _The Planets_. Though I have many more of his pieces, I don't remember them quite as well due to lack of exposure.

Also there's Pachelbel and his infernal Canon. Everything else I've heard by him is far more interesting, but never gets mentioned. [EditicklePepperPiper beat me to this while I was in the spasms of creation.]

Would you put Charles Gounod in that category? I only know him for _Funeral March of a Marionette_ and for setting _Ave Maria_ to one of Bach's Preludes from the WTC. I hear one of his operas is still being played, but I am not familiar with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

Perhaps Roy Harris? I think the only piece of his that is well-known is the 3rd Symphony. I own his 3rd, 5th, 6th, 7th, and 9th symphonies, as well as some other various works. He is becoming one of my favorite composers. 

I completely agree that Samuel Barber should get way more playing time, aside from Adagio for Strings. As for recommendations, PicklePepperPiper, definitely get the Violin, Cello, and Piano Concertos, the First and Second Essays for Orchestra, and the Piano Sonata. His Violin Concerto is especially beautiful.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I remember hearing Bruch's Kol Nidrei, now that you mention it. I wouldn't put Barber in the same category as these, because his Violin Concerto & even Knoxville Summer of 1915 are quite famous. As for Pachelbel, yes - another composer definitely in this category.

Two others I can think of:

Boccherini - Minuet

This is the only piece I have heard from him in recent memory, though I have read good things about (& intend to purchase once I get around to it) his guitar quintets.

Dohnanyi - Variations on a Nursery Song

This work contains the biggest leg-pull in the whole repertoire - a grand Brahmsian introduction, followed by Twinkle Twinkle Little Star! I have heard some other solo piano, chamber works and his Konzertstuck for cello & orchestra. He definitely had his own style, even though some may say he was too much in the shadow of Brahms. But he was a humble man, more keen to promote (& play as a pianist) the works of his countrymen Bartok & Kodaly, rather than promoting his own works...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Andre said:


> Boccherini - Minuet
> 
> This is the only piece I have heard from him in recent memory, though I have read good things about (& intend to purchase once I get around to it) his guitar quintets.


... the Cello Concerto (one of 12)? Or the String Quintet (one of more than a hundred)?

Others:

Gorecki - _3rd Symphony_
Gluck - _Orfeo ed Euridice_
Tartini - _"Devil's Trill" Sonata_


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, now you mention it, have heard Boccherini's Cello Concerto No. 8 (used to own it once, as a matter of fact). It was apparently cobbled together by another composer from some of Boccherini's cello concertos. I think it is comparable to the ones by Haydn.

& yes, have heard a number of Gorecki's other works on radio. Especially remember some of his a cappella choral works, which were folksy & (of course) minimalistic.

Some others I have thought of:

O. Nicolai - Overture to The Merry Wives of Windsor
A. Adam - Giselle
J. Canteloube - Songs of the Auvergne (not many have heard much apart from the famous "Bailero," but I have heard the first book complete)
E. Chabrier - Espana - don't remember hearing anything other than this famous lollipop
M. Glinka - Overture to Ruslan & Lyudmila
Ponchielli - Dance of the hours from La Gioconda


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Andre said:


> Here I have listed examples that I can think of, as well as whether I have heard any other pieces by these composers. I am interested in whether other people know more & have heard more works by such composers?
> 
> Albinoni - Adagio (arr. Giazotto)


Yes, I have many of Tomaso Albinoni's concertos, often for the baroque oboe (with its distinct vocal quality). Collegium Musicum 90 under Simon Standage (Chandos label) have many excellent recordings (on period instruments).


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Andre said:


> Boccherini - Minuet
> 
> This is the only piece I have heard from him in recent memory, though I have read good things about (& intend to purchase once I get around to it) his guitar quintets.


Some of Boccherini's guitar quintets were rearrangements of his piano quintets, while others simply have the guitar as a supporting line, not as a stand alone virtuosic line compared with his piano quintets. I have on recording the complete piano quintets and guitar quintets (separate recordings), both on the Brilliant Classic label. If I were to choose which one, unreservedly it would be the piano quintets, which I posted a few days ago in the "Current Listening" thread (where I offended member Aramis by describing this music as "utterly civilised" ). All performed on period instruments. I would recommend you go for the piano quintets.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

About Luigi Boccherini. I thought I shall extend a little bit more by saying he was one of the most original mid to late 18th century composers amongst the greats of that period. Definitely well worth exploring.

I have all his cello concertos, making progress on his string quintets, guitar and piano quintets, several of his symphonies and a _Stabat Mater_, plus other miscellaneous sonatas for solo instruments.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Ravel - Bolero

Beethoven - 5th Symphony

Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik

Peter Maxwell Davis - Farewell to Stromness

Elgar - Land of Hope and Glory

Sibelius - Be Still my Soul


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Ciprian Porumbescu - Ballade for Violin and Orchestra

George Enescu - Romanian Rhapsody no. 1

Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody no.2

Mahler - Adagietto from the 5th symphony


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I've made a point of seeking out more works by most of the composers mentioned, and indeed it is a rewarding pursuit. Carl Orff in particular has revealed a wealth of treasures for me.

I can't really agree that the likes of Mahler, Liszt, Ravel, Beethoven, Elgar, Sibelius and Mozart are generally known for only one work though!


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Edward Elgar said:


> Ravel - Bolero
> 
> Beethoven - 5th Symphony
> 
> ...


Every one of these composers is famous for a substantial and unique output and have many works in the standard repertoire - The point wasnt to pick the most hackneyed and overexposed popularlised _hits_ of the great composers that might be the only sound bite familiar to the pleblic


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Barber: try Knoxville Summer of 1915 (one of my favourite classical pieces), the violin concerto, the string quartet (the middlemovement being the original version of the Adagio).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Warlock: the curlew is a really beautiful song cycle.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Andre said:


> Sinding - The Rustle of Spring
> 
> This is a very pretty, picture postcard or chocolate box piece. I wonder who has heard anything else by this guy, because I don't remember doing so.


Being Norwegian, I have heard some other music by Christan Sinding, a few songs and a couple of other piano pieces. What's strange about the Rustle of Spring is that it seems to be way more well-known outside Norway, which is the opposite of how things usually are with these kinds of things. Having heard Grieg since I was a little kid, I had hardly heard of the Rustle of Spring until I was well into my twenties, and was a little shocked when I read that some people consider it the world's most played piano piece. (Which I have a hard time believing, even though it probably often pops up in collections à la "Romantic Piano Favorites" etc.)


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I was thinking of Khachaturian and his Sabre Dance. But I think there's an adagio from Spartacus that is also popular, so maybe it disqualifies him..


----------



## MatejfromSlovenia (Aug 22, 2010)

I will put on this list also:

Gustav Holst and his famous Planets

For me, It is excellent work, especially if you listen to it, live, in a concert hall....but i must admit that i dont know any other work of Holst....


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have several Holst CD's (orchestral and choral). Great composer in the pastoral English tradition in most of his other works.


----------



## PicklePepperPiper (Aug 3, 2010)

Dare I say Leonard Bernstein with _West Side Story_? I'm sure a five minute google search would remedy this, but I have never heard anything else by him.

John Cage and _4'33_. I've only ever also heard his _Living Room Music_. Did he ever write something close to resembling a piece of music?

Paginini's other works too often fall into obscurity when his _24th Caprice_ is mentioned.

-PPP


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

PicklePepperPiper said:


> John Cage and _4'33_. I've only ever also heard his _Living Room Music_. Did he ever write something close to resembling a piece of music?
> -PPP


I think that is a piece that more people have heard _of_, than actually _heard_. (Attended a performance etc, I mean, I see how this can easily be read the wrong way, as in not heard because.. well, you know.)

What little I've heard of his music for prepared piano was actually surprisingly "accessible". Not only did it resemble music, it sounded exactly like music.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Try the other two violin consertos by Bruch,the Scottish Fantasy for violin and orch, 
the three symphonies,which I have on EMI with Conlon and the Gurzenich orchestra of Cologne,and the oratorio The Song of the Bell,based on an epic poem of Schiller. 
All are very attractive works.
The Paul Dukas symphony in C,his only surviving one,is one of the most unjustly neglected symphonies I know. The opera Ariane &Barbe Bleue is like Pelleas&Melisande on steroids-a truly great opera. Get the recording conducted by Leon Botstein on Telarc.
The opera L'Amico Fritz by Mascagni is a gentle pastoral opera,and very sweet,the exact opposite of the grim Cavalleria Rusticana.Get the classic recording on EMI with Freni and Pavarotti.
Konigkinder,or the Royal Children, by Engelbert Humperdinck(the real one) is something any one who love Hansel&Gretel should hear. It's a much more complex story,with many more characters,and the hero and heroine die in the end, but that's no reason not to hear it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Jake WYB that I wasn't thinking of those composers who have many popular works (no matter that one or two may be over-played compared to some of thier other works). I was thinking of those composers who are in the classical music public's imagination (& collective memory?) for only one work. But I suppose Boccherini (known for not only the famous minuet, but also the 8th cello concerto) and Holst (known not only for _The Planets_, but also his _St. Paul's Suite_ which is often played live and on air) are borderline cases.

Thanks everyone for your replies - I am particularly (now) interested in the Boccherini works mentioned by Harpsichord Concerto & I also saw Mascagni's _L'Amico Fritz_ at the library (as mentioned above by superhorn). Thanks for mentioning Warlock's _The Curlew_, Art Rock. I intend to get into some of these & other suggestions down the track.

But it's a bit sad that most of these composers must have laboured away intensively over long careers, and yet (now) only one of their works are regularly played in concert or on radio. I have been fortunate to see some of their lesser known works live, such as the Bruch piano trio I mentioned. But it is mainly through recordings that the lesser known (but perhaps not necessarily "lesser") works of these composers can become better known to classical music listeners generally. In some cases the shadows cast on the rest of their works by that one great "hit" is a long one indeed, but thankfully many performers with their recordings today are working to dispel some of those shadows, and throw some light on the rest of their interesting careers...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I think Anton Rubinstein is a good example of a composer who had many successful works in his lifetime but later faded into obscurity. I mean, today, all most people know is his _Melody in F_ and perhaps the Romance from the _Six soirées_, but what of the fantastic piano concerti and symphonies? The twenty operas and the chamber music? The charming piano music (and Rubinstein was by many accounts, the best pianist of his day)?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Air said:


> I think Anton Rubinstein is a good example of a composer who had many successful works in his lifetime but later faded into obscurity. I mean, today, all most people know is his _Melody in F_ and perhaps the Romance from the _Six soirées_, but what of the fantastic piano concerti and symphonies? The twenty operas and the chamber music? The charming piano music (and Rubinstein was by many accounts, the best pianist of his day)?


I absolutely love his Piano Concerto No. 5 and plan to get a lot more of his output, but I can't say I know of this _Melody in F_. I'll go try to find it. The piano concerto is loaded with great themes.

[Edit: Listening to the melody in F on my Rhapsody account now. It does indeed sound familiar.]


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> I have several Holst CD's (orchestral and choral). Great composer in the pastoral English tradition in most of his other works.


I would hardly dismiss holst as a 'pastoral' composer in the _*best *_of his other works
just because there is the odd dreadful piece (somerset rhapsody/cotswold symphony/winter idyll)

The perfect fool
Egdon heath
Fugal Overture
Savitri 
Beni Mora
Japanese Suite etc etc..


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Pachelbel's Canon yet, unless it's too obvious. There's a One Hit Wonder for you.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Pachelbel's Canon yet, unless it's too obvious. There's a One Hit Wonder for you.


It's only mentioned in the third post in the thread.



Norse said:


> Being Norwegian, I have heard some other music by Christan Sinding, a few songs and a couple of other piano pieces. What's strange about the Rustle of Spring is that it seems to be way more well-known outside Norway, which is the opposite of how things usually are with these kinds of things. Having heard Grieg since I was a little kid, I had hardly heard of the Rustle of Spring until I was well into my twenties, and was a little shocked when I read that some people consider it the world's most played piano piece. (Which I have a hard time believing, even though it probably often pops up in collections à la "Romantic Piano Favorites" etc.)


I had never heard Rusle of Spring before it being mentioned in this thread, so I find it hard to believe it's the most played piano piece in the world. It's totally unmemorable.

Fucik's Entrance of the Gladiators belongs in this thread.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Franz von Suppe- Light Cavalry
Durufle- Requiem
Offenbach- Orpheus in the Underworld
Sarasate- Zigeunerweisen


----------



## Comistra (Feb 27, 2010)

> Bruch - Violin Concerto No. 1
> 
> This is definitely one of the most famous works in this genre, but outside of this Bruch is very much a nonentity to most classical listeners. I recently heard his youthful Piano Trio live in concert, as well as the Double Piano Concerto on radio. Both perhaps sounded too Brahmsian for their own good.


I'm fond of all his violin concertos (including the Scottish Fantasy); one day on a whim I picked up a Philips Duo collection of them, played by Salvatore Accardo. I can recommend not only the concertos, but these particular recordings. While I have other recordings of these works, Accardo continues to be my favorite.

I have a number of other pieces by Bruch, and while they're nice enough, I have yet to enjoy any of them to the level I do his violin concertos. I continue listening, though, in part because they are enjoyable, and in part because I keep hoping I'll become enlightened. There's something I like about "getting" a piece that had previously eluded me: the difference between _liking_ and _understanding_, I suppose.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a recording of Anton Rubinstein's opera The Demon on the Marco Polo label,live from the Wexford opera festival in Ireland, with a cast of not very well-known but good singers,conducted by Alexander Anissimov. 
The Wexford festival has given audiences in Ireland a chance to see many obscure but interesting operas performed.
Though not one of the greatest operas,it's certainly interesting. The story is about a devil who is tired of being evil and wants to find human love. He falls in love with a young Georgian princess who is about to be married , and instigates the murder of her betrothed on the way to the wedding by brigands. 
But she retires to a manastary in despair, and he loses her for good, and goes back to his former life ,also in despair. Valery Gergiev and the Maryinsky did a concert performance of it recently in New York.
I also have the Naxos recording of Rubinstein's sprawling and once popular "Ocean" symphony,in no fewer than seven movements. Each movement is supposed to represent one of the great bodies of water. It's about 70 minutes long,somewhat rambling and repetitious but still worth hearing. Stephen Gunzenhasen conducts the Slovak Philharmonic.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

PicklePepperPiper said:


> Samuel Barber is, all too unfortunately, known best for his _Adagio for Strings_. I actually have never heard anything else by him, but would love recommendations.
> 
> -PPP


School for Scandal, The 3 essays for orchestra, Medea's Dance of Vengeance, Summer Music, can usually be found together. I recommend them all. Samuel Barber's music is so interesting to me. Nobody sounds like him.


----------



## anshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

Gliere's Russian Sailor's Dance


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Iosif Ivanovici - Waves of Danube


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

anshuman said:


> Gliere's Russian Sailor's Dance


I have several Gliere CD's. I especially like his 3 symphonies (especially the 3d), and the concerto for coloratura soprano and orchestra.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Barber wrote two symphonies,one concerto each for piano,violin and cello, a variety of piano works, songs, and miscellaneous orchestral works.
The opera Vanessa is one of the best by an American composer, so don't miss either the original recording with Eleanor Steber and Nicolai Gedda conducted by Dimitri Mitropoulos on RCA or the much more recent Chandos one with Leonard Slatkin conducting.
The RCA recording of the three concertos with Slatkin conducting can also be highly recommended,and Marin Alsop's Naxos recordings of the complete orchestral music with the Royal Scottish orchestra are also very mnuch worth hearing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Argus said:


> It's only mentioned in the third post in the thread.


Oh come on! I looked through all the posts before I said that. But whatever.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Nix said:


> Franz von Suppe- Light Cavalry
> Durufle- Requiem
> Offenbach- Orpheus in the Underworld
> Sarasate- Zigeunerweisen


Yes, these seem to fit the bill nicely, although these guys seemed to have some other hits as well.

*Suppe* - _Poet & Peasant Overture_, & he wrote many operettas, but many of these (like _Light Cavalry_) are now lost, or they have fallen out of the repertoire (although recordings of some are available if you look hard enough).

*Durufle *- another well-known and often performed choral piece is the _Four Motets on Gregorian Themes_. His mass and other organ works are more obscure, but still quite readily available on cd.
*
Offenbach* - The ballet _Gaite Parisienne_, an arrangement of tunes from many of his operettas by Manuel Rosenthal, is quite well known, though not quite in the league of _Orpheus_ (the can-can is in it as well, though).

*Sarasate* - I had a tape years ago, with the _Zigeunerweisen_ & his _Carmen Fantasy_, played by Perlman. Of course, it's not 100% Sarasate, but neither is the former, based on popular gypsy songs of the time.


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

anshuman said:


> Gliere's Russian Sailor's Dance


i reckon the 3rd symphony ilya murometz is his most well known piece but that is so large it hardly stands as a single work - more like several large tone poems -

thought the entirity of the red poppy suite i see floating around a certain amount also


----------

